# Muzzleloader Kills, 2014



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2014...

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year and lets smoke the woods up


----------



## Apex Predator

Here's a Feb public land porker.


----------



## Ga Waters

Nice pig. Just the right size.Love the white target!


----------



## Powerline

*Lamar county doe 10-12-14*

100gr 777 250gr shockwave bonded 75yard shot


----------



## pse hunter

*10/12/14 pm Elbert county doe*

10/12/14 PM first deer of the year cva optima 100gr 
BH209 300 gr hornady XTP 178 yard shot


----------



## hambone76

Carroll County doe. 225 grain Powerbelt Bullet, propelled by 150 grains of 777, fired from a .45 caliber CVA Optima Elite. 100 yard shot, quartering away.  Dropped her in her tracks.


----------



## tcward

.45 CVA Magbolt. 200 grain Hornady SST with 95 grains FFFg real stuff.


----------



## Buster

*2014 doe*

54 T/C Hawken   100gr  FFg  430grn Maxi Ball


----------



## rosewood

*Encore 50BP*

Shot 8am Sat 10/11/14
4 pt (Spike with 2 brow tines), large body est 150 lbs.
Shot with a home cast 300 grain .452 boolit in a TC super glide sabot with 100 grains of BH209 and W209 primer.  20 yards, clean through.  Deer ran about 20 yards and folded up.  Double lung shot on the starboard side. My first kill with my on cast boolit.    Would have let this guy walk if I didn't need meat and had not been my first chance to shoot one with a reformed lead wheel weight.


----------



## strick54

*Lucky to be in the woods Meriwether County this AM*

Guess today was my lucky day. A 10 pointer from the Meriwether woods this AM. Taken with the 50 cal Hawken @ 75 yards, with a bear of a drag out.


----------



## Alapaha Skunk

Berrien County. CVA Optima .50 cal w/4x Leopold at 50yds with a 250gr .45 Sabot Hornady SST.


----------



## rosewood

Nice one Strick.  Making the rest of us look like amateurs.


----------



## strick54

rosewood said:


> Nice one Strick.  Making the rest of us look like amateurs.



Thanks. Been on the other side of that fence for a long time! Time in the woods is key, the more the better. Tonite we celebrate, back after 'em in the AM. Good luck!


----------



## Buster

rosewood said:


> Nice one Strick.  Making the rest of us look like amateurs.




^
this
congratulations


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nice one, Strick! Getting it with the Hawken makes it even better!


----------



## NCHillbilly

.50 Hawken, 90 grains FFg, 350-grain lead conical. He was already making a scrape.


----------



## strick54

NCHillbilly said:


> .50 Hawken, 90 grains FFg, 350-grain lead conical. He was already making a scrape.



Nice NCH, I have never used anything but a round ball. How's your grouping with the conical?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Not bad, couple inches at 75 yards. It's more accurate than I am. That Hawken doesn't like roundballs much with more than about 60 grains of powder. I shoot roundballs exclusively in my .54 flintlock.


----------



## nwgahunter

*My son connects 3rd year in a row in KY*

CVA Apex
100Gr 777
250Gr SST

25 yard shot
0 recovery distance


----------



## MAaDiNESS

10/15 evening, Lyman GPR flinter, 70grains of goex, PRB
First deer with the flintlock, hopefully many more to come


----------



## strick54

MAaDiNESS said:


> 10/15 evening, Lyman GPR flinter, 70grains of goex, PRB
> First deer with the flintlock, hopefully many more to come



Very nice, congratulations!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Congrats on the flint kill! That's always nice to see, and that's some nice wood on that rifle, too.


----------



## superman1275

*First buck with my muzzleloader!*

Shot my first buck with the muzzleloader on opening day of muzzleloader season. Not a giant but Im proud of him!


----------



## strick54

superman1275 said:


> Shot my first buck with the muzzleloader on opening day of muzzleloader season. Not a giant but Im proud of him!


Very nice, what caliber/bullet did you use to drop him?


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

140 pound doe with muzzleloader from 10/18. Shot with a .458 cal 300 grain Nosler partition, MMC Sabot, and 100 grain BH209. 300 grain partitions were discontinued but I still have a few.


----------



## Supercracker

Some quick morning quail with Bismarck.

New England style fowling gun.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Supercracker, that's awesome right there!


----------



## Howard Roark

First buck killed with a smoke pole.


----------



## futbolwest

*First Deer with CVA Apex*

Harvested on 10/24/2014 at 10:30 am in Barrow County using a new CVA Apex, 100 grains of Pyrodex, and a 240 Harvester Scorpion at 40 yards.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nice ones, guys!


----------



## antique41

I know this may be a bit late, but its been a busy time of the year.  First, I want to thank the people on this forum who have patiently answered all my ML questions.  I went out Friday morning, the 17th, on the last day of ML season.  Snoozed in my ground blind until sun up.  About 8:30 I saw some movement coming off the ridge.  I hunt in a draw at the back end of our property, so it doesn't get light until about 10, and is thick and bushy.  I realized it was a small group of deer walking single file.  Waiting until the first deer was open, I dropped it in its tracks.  Surprisingly, the other deer just jumped around, but didn't run.  I had one extra load, and managed to reload as quickly as an old man can, then blew on my doe call.  One of the other deer turned sideways looking for the doe and gave me a perfect side shot.  Dropped him too.  Now I have meat in the freezer, although convincing my wife that I really need to go out hunting again is difficult.


----------



## humdandy

I killed a 10 point and 11 point with mine.


----------



## Dutch

Piedmont P/W hunt last weekend...CVA Kodiak .50 shooting a 250gr Hornaday SST sabot


----------



## pse hunter

yote down cva optima 100gr BH209 300 gr hornady XTP


----------



## Marlin_444

Howard Roark said:


> First buck killed with a smoke pole.



Nice... Good shooting!


----------



## Marlin_444

futbolwest said:


> Harvested on 10/24/2014 at 10:30 am in Barrow County using a new CVA Apex, 100 grains of Pyrodex, and a 240 Harvester Scorpion at 40 yards.




Nice! Good shooting!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Dutch said:


> Piedmont P/W hunt last weekend...CVA Kodiak .50 shooting a 250gr Hornaday SST sabot



Nice! Good shooting...


----------



## Marlin_444

pse hunter said:


> yote down cva optima 100gr BH209 300 gr hornady XTP




Thank you saving a fawn or two! Good shooting!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

30 feet up, 40 yards away - CVA Wolf Magnum carbine topped with a Burris 1.75-5x20 in .50 Cal stuffed with 110 grains of Triple 7, topped of with a Powerbelt Platinum tipped 245 grainer...

Hit the ground with a thud!! 

•••


----------



## Jeff1973

*Muzzleloader kill Nov 22*

.50 cal CVA Optima with 300 gr. Hornady SST, 100 grains of Triple 7


----------



## canecutter1

My Dad killed this one 12-18-14, His first Deer with a muzzleloader and on Public land. Was using a Traditions Pursuit Pro with a 250 TC shock wave on top of 90 grains of Blackhorn 209.


----------



## Marlin_444

canecutter1 said:


> My Dad killed this one 12-18-14, His first Deer with a muzzleloader and on Public land. Was using a Traditions Pursuit Pro with a 250 TC shock wave on top of 90 grains of Blackhorn 209.



Good shooting Dad!!!


----------



## RNC

canecutter1 said:


> My Dad killed this one 12-18-14, His first Deer with a muzzleloader and on Public land. Was using a Traditions Pursuit Pro with a 250 TC shock wave on top of 90 grains of Blackhorn 209.



Very nice ...congrats !


----------



## Nicodemus

Kinchafoonee swamp, Lee County. 12-27-2014


60 grains FFFg, .490 patched round ball.


----------

